# Morgan



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Ready for the show tomorrow


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

looks fab! good luck!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> looks fab! good luck!


Thanks we will need it, first time out in the big world after he came home from Scotland in June


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> Thanks we will need it, first time out in the big world after he came home from Scotland in June


eee! june seems ages ago lol good luck again


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck, looking very smart,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> good luck, looking very smart,


Yep I just need the wash and brush up now lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck - let us know how you get on - He's looking very hansome


----------



## BJEvans (May 7, 2008)

hes a very hansome boy ...

good luck


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thankyou all for your kind comments and I am really chuffed Morgan won his class 

will be back with you all shortly just got to go and sort out the dogs as we have just arrived home


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Gorgeous looking dog hun xx


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

He is just perfect  Good luck


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes looking stunnign tashi, so pleased he won his group


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

aww just seen his pic... no wonder he won his class  what a stunning lad!!!


----------

